# Odds and Ends photos



## Charlie J (May 12, 2008)

I'm trying to post my first photo. Hopefully it takes.


----------



## BobWarfield (May 12, 2008)

Oops!

No such luck Charlie...

What did you type in? Can you see a photo if you just put the URL into your browser? 

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Charlie J (May 12, 2008)

Well, that did not work so well! My wife is the computer expert, not me. She built a website for my hobbies as a project for school. While I try to figure this out, you can go to www.charliejoscelyn.com to view the progress so far on my hit and miss.


----------



## zeusrekning (May 12, 2008)

I like the press on your site. Good progress on the hit and miss also.
Tim


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (May 12, 2008)

Great stuff Charlie! I got all excited by your "Tool & Cutter Grinder" link but alas, nothing there. Please let us know when you get some pics up on that subject.


----------



## Charlie J (May 13, 2008)

Tim-
The press plans were from an early issue of HSM. If you are interested I'll look up the issue#.

DICKYBIRD-
My wife is still populating the website, she downloaded some of the T&C pictures last night. The grinder is still a work in process. Like most people, I have about four projects at a time going. I'm fabricating the grinder from plate, square tubing weldements and then machining/scraping to fit. It is patterned after several different grinders, but mainly the Clarkson. I work on it as materials become available.


----------



## lugnut (May 13, 2008)

Charlie, you are at about the same step on your Hit and Miss as I am. I like the brass top on block, I was thinking of something very similar. I ended up making my block from aluminum. The rest is from the prescribed material. 
I will be watching your progress.
Mel


----------



## Charlie J (May 13, 2008)

Mel-
The brass top is one of the "free form" additions I plan on to make this engine personal. I roughed it out to this stage using woodworking router bits-14 degree dovetail bit for the sides and an 1/8" roundover bit for the top. The inside angles were generated with a 90 degree mill/drill end milling cutter. Where the sides meet at the inside corners they are, of course, round. I used files to create the inside miters.


----------

